# The Evolution of my 10 Gallon.



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

Several months ago I set up a 10 gallon aquarium and I've never really been one to leave well enough alone so it has went through a few stages as far as looks go. This is what it looked like the first day I set it up.









And this is what it looks like now. I think I like it now.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

its GORGEOUS! you must have great aquascaping skills!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

very pretty Relic! I love how bright the glofish are


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> its GORGEOUS! you must have great aquascaping skills!


Thank you! Skill? OCD? same thing:lol:


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

djembekah said:


> very pretty Relic! I love how bright the glofish are


Thanks! The glofish are so awesome.


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

I forgot to add this phase...You can see how much that banana lily has grown in just a few months. The tiger barbs have gone to a bigger home.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

your sword is so much happier than mine, lol. i need some root tabs.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

did you change the substrate while your tank still had fish in it? I was thinking about changing my gravel to sand, or at least different gravel...


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> did you change the substrate while your tank still had fish in it? I was thinking about changing my gravel to sand, or at least different gravel...


No...But I have done that in the past. When I did do that, I left a bit a old gravel in it and put the new sand on top of the old stuff. Worked just fine. I actually getting ready to completely re-do that tank...again. The whole system crashed the other day out of the blue and killed all but 2 of my fish. I'm probably going to go low budget and just put a layer of flourite and black gravel. Then cycle the tank and make it a tank for a few female bettas.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks! Sorry it crashed! I am sure the re-do will look great!


----------



## Relic (Jul 14, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> thanks! Sorry it crashed! I am sure the re-do will look great!


I hope so. I have a few ideas rolling around in my head. I'm going to go after work tomorrow and find some drift wood and sand stone. I seen some last time I was out that would look really neat in a tank..it was some wood that was probably cut 100+ years ago. I'm going to try and pull one of the old cut stumps out of the ground and piece something together. My goal is a planted tank that doesn't look so crowded.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It looks amazing now!


----------

